# Fight Night Round 4



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone played this? D/led the 360 demo the other night and it's fucking good! The best boxing game I've played since that one on the SNES all those years ago. 

It's got a pretty cool control system using the sticks to punch rather than simple button bashing. The graphics are excellent too, especially the slow mo knock down bits!


----------



## The Groke (Jun 3, 2009)

FN Round 3 offered the same graphics and control system!

Not been keeping up with the previews, so not sure what differences this one has from the last one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah didn't know that, never played FN before so this looks like it might be a good jumping on point.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2009)

I had a go.  it looked good, I haven't played a boxing game since the ps2... still seemed to be flailing wildly though and my blocking and dodging just seemed to be luck but it could be good....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 3, 2009)

apart from the stupid gimmicky uber KO moves, FN3 was a really impressive game. So impressive that i started playing it even though i'm not remotely a fan of boxing and find it rather barbaric and beloved by far too many east end thugs ("'it 'im reggie!")

(apart from Roy JOnes whose jabs were more lethal than any other move in the game).

Same with UFC Undisputed. 

However i'm enjoying that too much to get FN4.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 3, 2009)

The Groke said:


> FN Round 3 offered the same graphics and control system!
> 
> Not been keeping up with the previews, so not sure what differences this one has from the last one.



More legendary names to fight and a world ranking system for online play.

I think they'd changed the training sessions too.

I hope the giant Head Burger King manager ain't gone.

The control system is good but boy don't you half build up some calluses if you play the game lots and lots. I had calluses you could hang a coat off after completing FN3.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> apart from the stupid gimmicky uber KO moves, FN3 was a really impressive game. So impressive that i started playing it even though i'm not remotely a fan of boxing and find it rather barbaric and beloved by far too many east end thugs ("'it 'im reggie!")
> 
> (apart from Roy JOnes whose jabs were more lethal than any other move in the game).
> 
> ...



WOW!!

a game you like!


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 4, 2009)

I loved FN3

DL'd the demo, but wasn't too keen TBH.

I'll still get the game and give it a bash tho


when does it come out??

I thought it wasn't coming out till December?


----------

